# topical programme C4 monday



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Dispatches C4 monday 8pm

*Mum Loves Drugs, Not Me
Brian Woods and Kate Blewett reveal the devastating impact that illegal drugs have on neglected children, whose childhoods are blighted by chaos. *

the question is asked on here now and again about children of heroin addicts ..this looks like it might provide us all with an insight...apparently 70 babies are born addicted a week 

kj x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Keemjay, going to set my recorder for this.
Misty C
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks KJ i will put a reminder on my notice board  

pam xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Thank you.  I will definately tune in to watch Keemjay or set the recorder as it is the night before our long awaited panel day!

Looks very interesting ..

Thanks
Dame Edna


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks KJ have set recorder for monday.

Nefe
xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes i also spotted that one the other night.

Looks interesting


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

It has just been on channel 4 and if anyone has sky and missed it, it is on E4 now

x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow what an insight into what these poor children have to go through.  Gave me a much greater understanding of the sort of things these children go through.  If you didnt manage to watch then i recommend that you watch on the internet.

ShazJohn x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

really really interesting..its so sad that so many children are being brought up in those circumstances..whilst i think that its important children stay with their BF's where possible, its plain to see that these parents just are not up to the job as the drugs always come first and the children last and unfortunately it is so so hard to beat their addictions 

kj x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Very interesting, but subject is to big for just a short program.

Enjoy it though


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Shazjohn, could you point me in the direction of the weblink as I missed it on Monday.
Thanks
Viva


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Viva said:


> Shazjohn, could you point me in the direction of the weblink as I missed it on Monday.
> Thanks
> Viva


http://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=dispatches-mum-loves-drugs-not-me&&intcmp=watchpage_box3

xx

/links


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Thanks MJ!


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks MJ,

I have not been on for a while as DH & I have been to Blackpool for a concert.  

Shaz X


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Viva said:


> Thanks MJ!


your welcome



ShazJohn said:


> Thanks MJ,
> 
> I have not been on for a while as DH & I have been to Blackpool for a concert.
> 
> Shaz X


oh what concert? how you both?


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey MJ,

Concert was "Sigur Ros" - some Icelandic music that DH loves  

We are doing ok but getting very fed up of waiting.  We have got our 12 month visit with SW and H on the 15th Dec.  Guess then we might get some answers as to what is going on.  Feel like we are being left in the dark. 

I am so fed up of SW telling me not to worry as things are going on in the background that she can not tell us about.   She has been telling me this for the past 6 months.  Guess a pregnancy is only 9 months so maybe soon she will have news for us. (HA HA).  

How are things with you?

ShazJohn x


----------

